# Instalar gentoo sin internet

## seryu

Holas, estado mirando la peich de gentoo y me han entrado bastante ganas de probarlo.

El problema qe tengo es qe en mi casa no tengo inet y me bajo las isos desde el curro.

Qe ficheros tengo qe bajarme para tener todo lo necesario para instalar y probar gentoo en un pentium 200 mmx y en un p3 450 ??

Muchas gracias!   :Cool: 

----------

## seryu

Una cosa mas, cuando conecto desde casa lo hago en una 56kk, usando un modem usb elsa microlink, sabeis alguno sino tendre problemas en usarlo con gentoo  :Question: 

----------

## Beettlle

Yo acabo de comenzar con Gentoo, pero por lo que tengo entendido si bajas el "stage 3" tar del internet no tienes que tener coneccion al internet para instalar.  El "stage 3" tiene todo lo que se necesita para poner a andar un computador con Gentoo.  Lo unico es que tienes que escojer el ISO para tu plataforma i386, i486, etc, etc.

Suerte,

----------

## membris_khan

Buenas, ya me ha quedado claro que con el stage 3 tienes instalado todo lo que necesitas, pero...

¿debo entender que con eso ya tienes una consola trabajando o que tambien tienes las X?

y...

una duda que no tiene tanto que ver... la stage 3 tambien compila el sistema desde cero no? esa es la diferencia con el liveCD?

----------

## BaSS

con la iso grande (650mb) tienes kde, gnome, etc

----------

## SpOeK

Hola, ahí van las respuestas   :Very Happy: 

1.- Con el stage 3 tienes un sistema sólo en modo consola, las X y similares van aparte.

2.- Hay dos tipos de LiveCD: 

"Gentoo-basic" es un stage 1 (a currárselo todo   :Wink:  ) válido para cualquier x86 (mínimo 486).

Luego hay un LiveCD por cada arquitectura, que además de tener el stage 1, 2 y 3, específicos de esa arquitectura, tienen los GRP, que son paquetes grandes que casi todo el mundo quiere tener y que ya vienen compilados para la misma arquitectura que los stages.

Actualmente, según el documento de instalación de Gentoo, los GRPs comprenden openoffice-bin, GNOME, KDE y xfree.

3.- La stage 3 no compila el sistema desde cero, precisamente ya viene compilado el sistema para la arquitectura elegida, para no tener que hacer stage 1 y 2.

----------

## dbolivar

 *SpOeK wrote:*   

> Hola, ahí van las respuestas  
> 
> 1.- Con el stage 3 tienes un sistema sólo en modo consola, las X y similares van aparte.
> 
> 2.- Hay dos tipos de LiveCD: 
> ...

 

Prueba con los iso de GRP

----------

## krusty_ar

Otro dato que te puede resultar util es que si bajar un tar.gz y lo pones en el directorio /usr/portage/distfiles/, al hacer emerge paquete, simplemente lo descomprime y lo instala, sin intentar bajarlo, con lo cual podes armarte una colección de paquetes que no vengan en ningún GRP y simplemete copiarlo a ese directorio, eso si, cuidado con los emerge rsync, ya que si hay versiones nuevas de esas aplicaciones, emerge va a tratar de bajarlos.

Saludos.

----------

